# Unknown Origins.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Believe it or not, I had something similar to this happen when I was a teenager!

My best friend had a 62 Ford that we dropped a a 390 into. We were drag racing one night and blew it up. Broke the camshaft.

Next day, we went to work on it, pulled the engine, rebuilt it, dropped it back in, had one good sized washer left over. Didn't have a clue where it came from.

Started it up, tooled down the road, running OK. Turned around to go home to put the hood, etc., back on. He punched just for the helluvit. BLEW IT UP AGAIN!.

Turns out the extra washer wash the thrust washer for the cam. Now we knew where that part went.

Lesson learned: Know where that extra part belongs.

Ralph


----------



## NebTrac (Aug 12, 2014)

If you want to be really ornery, sneak an extra unique part from some other machine into the lineup when no ones looking. Makes for some interesting looks and conversations.

Troy


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Ralph, friend helped me rebuild a car once and we got through we had an extra pulley. Never knew where it went nor needed it.

Troy, that would be just down right mean. But very much fun. LOL With some of us you could have it in your hand and lean down under our machine and ask, wonder what this is? and mess us up.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Smart phone camera is an awesome tool when taking equipment apart. I’m not old but my memory tends to be short sometimes those pictures sure help.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Me being the context clues minded individual that I am noticed that the bolt is painted Flambeau Red, which would mean that it is an external fastener. They don't paint bolts that go inside the engine. It's all good.

I'm more concerned with the fact that the tractor is modeled after one of my all time favorites, a Case 400.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Sometimes when buying no dealer car parts you get some generic part that fits at least a half dozen different models. Hardware for each model included. Just use the hardware for your model all is good. Untill your wife comes out after you say the car is fixed and sees all this extra hardware and starts getting mad cause you didn't finish the job.


----------

